# I really need some advice,please



## Snowsunshine (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello,so I get really nervous when I am going to kiss.For example:this guy and I are going to Kiss next Friday and it isn't my first time kissing but I just get so nervous over the looking in the eyes thing.Also,I was dating someone and I'd get horrible panic attacks over meeting him,this situation is so hard that a few weeks ago I attempted suicide.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

First of all please dont try to commit suicide! It will only cause a lot of pain to those around you. If you are nervous, just remind yourself that people often do feel nervous when dating, and being anxious when you are kissing etc isnt going to hurt anyone, in fact perhaps you should tell him that you have social anxiety. Medications and alcahol(just not too much) can help to calm your nerves.


----------

